# ryöttääntynyt flanellipaita



## Marsario

Hei,

olen löytänyt lauseen, jossa sanotaan, että mies oli pukeutunut "ryöttääntyneeseen flanellipaitaan". Millainen on ryöttääntynyt paita?


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Marsario,

Googlaamalla en löytänyt paljon esimerkkejä sanasta _ryöttääntynyt,_ mutta löysin monia esimerkkejä sanasta _ryttääntynyt_, joka eroaa toisesta verbistä vain yhdellä kirjaimella ("ö"). Voisiko olla, että _ryöttäänytynyt _on (melkein) samaa tarkoittava rinnakkaismuoto sanalle _ryttääntynyt_?

Sana _rytätä_ näyttää tarkoittavan suunnilleen "rypistää", joten _ryttääntynyt_ tarkoittaisi "rypistynyt".

Suomalaiset, mitä ajattelette tästä selityksestä? Miten muuten "ryttääminen" eroaa tavallisesta rypistämisestä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Miten muuten "ryttääminen" eroaa tavallisesta rypistämisestä?



Mielestäni yleensä vain kankaat, niiden jalosteet (esim. vaatteet), paperit tai muut pehmeät, ohuet kappaleet (kuten vaikkapa vedessä tarpeeksi kauan olleen käden iho, eli siis jonkin kappaleen pinta) ovat rypistyneitä. Jos ajaa autolla 100 km/h betoniseinään, niin tuloksena on ryttääntynyt auto, ei rypistynyt auto. Tosin tämä jaottelu ei toimi päinvastoin.

"Ryöttääntynyt flanellipaita" kuulostaa sekä rypistyneeltä että likaiselta, siis kaikin puolin epäsiistiltä, jos minun pitäisi arvata.


----------



## Marsario

> "Ryöttääntynyt flanellipaita" kuulostaa sekä rypistyneeltä että  likaiselta, siis kaikin puolin epäsiistiltä, jos minun pitäisi arvata.



Kuulostaa järkevältä muun tekstin mukaan. Kiitos Spongiformi ja Gavril avusta!


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Mielestäni yleensä vain kankaat, niiden jalosteet (esim. vaatteet), paperit tai muut pehmeät, ohuet kappaleet (kuten vaikkapa vedessä tarpeeksi kauan olleen käden iho, eli siis jonkin kappaleen pinta) ovat rypistyneitä. Jos ajaa autolla 100 km/h betoniseinään, niin tuloksena on ryttääntynyt auto, ei rypistynyt auto. Tosin tämä jaottelu ei toimi päinvastoin.
> 
> "Ryöttääntynyt flanellipaita" kuulostaa sekä rypistyneeltä että likaiselta, siis kaikin puolin epäsiistiltä, jos minun pitäisi arvata.



Eikö siis voi korvata sanaa "ry*ö*ttääntynyt" sanalla "ryttääntynyt" tässä yhteydessä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Eikö siis voi korvata sanaa "ry*ö*ttääntynyt" sanalla "ryttääntynyt" tässä yhteydessä?



Marsarion mukaan muu teksti antoi kuvan, että paita oli mahdollisesti myös likainen, ei pelkästään silittämätön, joten ryttääntynyt ei todennäköisesti riitä kuvaamaan sen epäsiisteyttä. Ryttääntynyt paita on vain ruttuinen, esimerkiksi epämääräisenä myttynä säilytetty.


----------



## hui

ryöttä = saasta, lika
ryöttää = ryvettää
ryöttääntyä = ryvettyä


----------

